# Dog Disease



## Mikkochan (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi guys. Just want to know if what are the tips to have a healthful pet? Because I've noticed that my pet dog, as time went by, its fur was starting to loss and I don't know how it started. He's not energetic as he was. I'm worried thinking that there might something wrong with his health and I'm afraid that if I won't do something, his condition might go worst. Any suggestions please?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what is he eating? a lot of thier health depends on what they eat.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I would have to agree with Tammie, also you need to have your vet check your pup to rule out allerigies to food or environmental factors. My sisters Westie has horrible allergies to food, pollen, cats..... and he will chew his hair and get sores when he is having a reaction to something.
-shelly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You should take your pup to a vet...hair loss and sudden lack of energy could be signs of many things...one that is totally treatable is a thyroid condition. But once you know for sure you are not dealing with a medical issue, diet does make a huge difference.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

what is the deal with Mesothelioma especially from the first and last posters?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That's what I wanted to ask.


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations! I wish I could win an award like that.


----------

